#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Dubai Kaftans

## Badia

as-Salaamu 'alaykum,

Dames die genteresseerd zijn in de meest prachtige, exclusieve Dubai Kaftans tegen de meest voordelige prijzen kunnen mij PM-en.

Nu voor 80  90 euro! (Winkelwaarde: 120, 130 euro). Buitenkansje, wees er snel bij.


Was-Salaam,

----------

